# Hallie



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Good girl Hallie!


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

I trained Hallie at the playground last night and the pet store today. She really did well both places, and I’m especially happy with her progress at the pet store. She wasn’t even lunging or pulling toward the birds and rabbits, and that used to be a hassle when I took her there. Today she was able to lay down and follow commands by their cages.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hallie’s very pretty! Glad she’s doing so well! Mine is almost three, but you brought back fond memories of him being distracted by butterflies and such. Lol


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Hallie’s CGCA test and she was a complete turkey at her last class. Everything she was okay with the other weeks, she just blew off. When I verbally corrected her she did her happy little prance and went on with what she was doing. At least I know what to work with her on


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

I did a really fun training session with Hallie today. This is her second time seeing this trainer, and we practiced going under water to find toys. She had tons of fun and it made for some funny pictures (the instructor took them). I can definitely see a lot better in these pictures than I do in person that she needs her nails trimmed, so tomorrow will definitely be a grooming day.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Hallie had her first agility class last night and she really loved it. She was following two cues together on her second turn (tunnel and over a little jump) and just having a blast. She was confident and enthusiastic for each piece of equipment she was introduced to. She did not pass her CGCA, but we will keep working on the skill that didn’t make the cut and try again later. She did take her TKN test to get that out of the way and we’ll start working on things from the TKI list.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Hallie has been busy this week! On Sunday she had another training session where she was working on retrieving toys under water. Tuesday she trained at Lowes, and I took a picture of her with a Christmas display. Tonight we had Agility class. 
She really seems to love agility and I’m having a lot of fun with her. She also did all her usual rounds helping me drop off the kids, and I had to get a picture of her with my daughter in her golden retriever shirt.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Hallie is still loving agility. The facility we train at had a junior handling night tonight and my daughter got to try running her.
I’ve been waiting for Hallie to have a real heat cycle in hopes that it will help with her tucked vulva. So far she hasn’t had one, and now she has vaginitis and is on antibiotics for that again. It’s not bad, and I know it will be wiped out quickly with the medicine again, but I hope that a heat cycle helps whenever that happens. We had family photos done on Sunday with Hallie, and I asked for an individual shot of her as well. Here’s a few with her in them.


----------

